# Todays ****



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got back from my B&M.It was a great night.Did a little Wheelin&Dealin with some of my friends & made a few purchases also.The Opus & Anejos are from the trading & the rest are purchases.:whoohoo:


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

got to love a trade that end in opus


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Mmmmmmm p0rn. I need to put some up soon I think....

Nice haul!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> got to love a trade that end in opus


Amen to that brother!!Nice smokes


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What did you have to give up for those bad boys?????


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome...simply awesome!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Gotta love those Anejos!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> What did you have to give up for those bad boys?????


You won't believe it but I met a guy that doesn't like Fuente's smokes.He had aquired these smokes & decided he didn't care for them.They all have at least a year of age on them.He told me to go thru my Humi & make him a sampler of 10 or so smokes that our local B&M doesn't carry & I could have them.I asked him what price range & he said it didn't matter as long as they were mid to full strength smokes. Of course I will do him right,no dog rockets.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> You won't believe it but I met a guy that doesn't like Fuente's smokes.He had aquired these smokes & decided he didn't care for them.They all have at least a year of age on them.He told me to go thru my Humi & make him a sampler of 10 or so smokes that our local B&M doesn't carry & I could have them.I asked him what price range & he said it didn't matter as long as they were mid to full strength smokes. Of course I will do him right,no dog rockets.


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Really nice deal!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice **** :dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like yo did a good job! Opus is not m fav but I would have done the trade also.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pickup!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I need to start hanging around new friends!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW!!!/cant go wrong with the Opus,nice trading


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Nice trading you did there. I went to buy a LFD yesterday but decided to buy a different cigar instead.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! I can't think of anyone up there who doesn't like Fuente!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...maybe I should have you negotiate a car for me. lol...nice pickup


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Wow...maybe I should have you negotiate a car for me. lol...nice pickup


Good Stuf Bill!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

wow very nice ,indeed


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice haul, Paul! :redface:


----------

